# How to price my Oat hay?



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

It sure seems like a hay'd cereal crops is almost an oddball around here. I am in SC KS. I have several people "interested" in my hay (not cut just yet), but what they wanna pay IMO is ridiculous and has me second guessing my efforts I think. My target buyers were horse owners. 4x5 rounds makes a reasonable bale to manage, though obviously is not small square.

Feel free to PM me if actual numbers are bad for the business on forums and I can certainly appreciate that. Actually from what I was estimating, offers are about 1/2 of my estimates. At that price, I certainly will not deliver. I felt oat hay at flower stage was a quality horse product by most equine experts with good protein and range of nutrients.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What were the offers?


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

70/t


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I baled some small square bales of oat hay a couple weeks ago, it was cut in the flowering stage. It made absolutely beautiful hay, the color is outstanding. I'm not kidding when I say it is the color of new money. I don't know if it was an accident or I did everything just right. I am asking 5 dollars a bale, I have already been offered 4.50 per bale and they buy it all but I am going to wait and I believe I can get 5 dollars no problem. I will Definately be growing more oat hay next year.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

$70/ton seems awful cheap from what I here the local market is at 1 1/2 - 2 times that. In my area that wouldn't even come close to covering input costs, not to mention interest and a profit figured in. Maybe that is OK for your area, but 3-4 ton/acre oat hay at that price would not even cover dryland rent.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, this figure did come from a beef cattle guy that is probably used to feeding what is cheap. I am expecting 2x that figure. I can't see how anyone can make it in the haying business at that price.


----------



## Willyd3588 (May 30, 2013)

I will be askin 100/ton making 5x6bales but I have alfalfa coming up underneath it, I mite go ahead and put it up b4 it's ready because I have a lot of burs growing crazy in the oats. I hate burs


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

It should bring between $150-200/ton.


----------



## Willyd3588 (May 30, 2013)

Really I didn't think oat hay was that high. Is that normal price or conditionally high for this year?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

That's our normal price, either going to a dairy or for horses.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Location affects price huge.


----------

